# Reel Grips (new additions)



## Waterwings (Dec 9, 2007)

Not sure how many of you use the Reel Grips on your reel knobs, but they work great! I just noticed an ad over at their site and see they now have glow-in-the-dark grips. I believe some of you fish at night, so I thought I'd post a link:

https://www.reelgrip.com/Order_Regular.php

I have the regular ones on my spinning reels and they're a great asset in wet weather.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 9, 2007)

I saw them at BPS but wasent real impressed, they didnt look like they would fit on a smaller than usual baitcaster handle


----------



## little anth (Dec 9, 2007)

i like the way they look and feel good on long days on the water


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 9, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> I saw them at BPS but wasent real impressed, they didnt look like they would fit on a smaller than usual baitcaster handle



They came out with an additional product recently which has an inside diameter that is 20% smaller than their traditional product. They did it so that they [Reel Grips] will fit smaller sized reel knobs. The website will only show them on baitcasters (still haven't figured out why), but I use them on my spinning reels (1 pack will outfit 2 reels! :wink: ). The new product will work on smaller knobs..............and I believe once you have used them, you won't want to fish without them.  . They also have a wide selection of colors to choose from. 

(no, I'm not affliated with the company, it's just a good product)


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 10, 2007)

I bought some reel grips this summer and I like em pretty well. They're one of those things where if you never try them you'll be just fine, but kinda like WW said, if you put them on one reel then you have to put em on all your reels. Regular handles feel funny now. Thanks for the heads-up on the glow models.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a question, how do they hold up in the extreme heat, do they get tacky?


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 10, 2007)

shamoo said:


> I have a question, how do they hold up in the extreme heat, do they get tacky?



No, the only thing tacky about them is the colors!


----------



## SMDave (Dec 10, 2007)

I love Reel Grips! I have a pair on my baitcaster and a pair on my spinning reel (they can't have t-shaped handles). They are great! They really cause less fatigue, are easier and more comfortable on the fingers, soak up water/fish slime through the grooves so the handles don't slip, etc. I think the colors are pretty cool  . They have an assortment of swirls and solid colors to match your reel or color preference. No complaints! Even if you think $5 is a lot for a piece of plastic, I promise, if you try them out, you will be proved wrong (like me). Bassaddict, if you buy them, you will not be dissapointed.

I think I might do a review on these.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 10, 2007)

BassAddict and myself just ordered some - I am getting them and he is gonna do an extensive test.

Expect to see him as the new spokesman for this product


----------



## shamoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks, I'm going to order some in the spring.


----------



## redbug (Dec 10, 2007)

i have them on most of my bait casting reels and love them. the best thing is in the rain you still get a good feel of the handle


Wayne


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 10, 2007)

I would definately try them if they lost the swirl pattern. Do they make them is just black?


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 10, 2007)

jkbirocz said:


> I would definately try them if they lost the swirl pattern. Do they make them is just black?



Here's a paste from their site: 


> Solid Black #1190
> Price: $4.99 a pair




A lot of people use different colors to color-code specific reels for different applications. I don't have that problem though with just using 3 rigs, and they all have the red, white, & blue grips on them. Trust us, you'll like 'em!


----------



## nicdicarlo (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been checkin those out myself. I think I'm going to pick a few up before the spring.


----------



## little anth (Dec 10, 2007)

try em you wont be sad plus if you dont like em you can always send em to me :wink: jk you will love em


----------

